# 2 penn spinners for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

ssv 7500lc......nib......$140
spinfisher v 8500 ....loaded with braid......excellent shape......$100
both for $220
shipped p/p


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

would also consider trade of either one for live line version


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed......both gone


----------

